# Here's How Injuries/Fatalities Look Before The Fact



## Ayatollah (Mar 17, 2014)

My new neighbor is bold!
Last night we got out the 20 extension ladder and I climbed as far as I could up our palm tree to trim off dead fronds. If you don't know about the dangers of trimming palms, let me tell you that many people are killed and injured trimming palm trees. Anyway, we got most of our dead stuff cut, save for as little because the sawzall battery died. After seeing how nice the tree looked, our neighbor came over and asked to borrow our ladder so he could trim his palm trees tomorrow.
Fast forward to the next day, and I see a big pile of fronds in his driveway, and go over to tell him how good it looks, but when I get there, I notice something a bit funny. It doesn't hit me for a few minutes because I'm looking up, and it even took a bit to sink in after I followed the ladder down to the ground...or what he was using for the ground anyway.
You know, I used to think I was a daredevil, but no way in hell would I have attempted this fete


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Mar 18, 2014)

That needs to be posted on that Navy safety site!


----------



## treesmith (Mar 19, 2014)

Mad bugger 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks ok to me - here's another example. Maybe they read the same book on safety.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 20, 2014)

.....


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like Charles Darwin was wrong after all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Mar 20, 2014)

The flip side to survival of the fittest - extinction of the stupidest 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 20, 2014)

treesmith said:


> The flip side to survival of the fittest - extinction of the stupidest
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk



That is no longer true. Nowadays we go to great expense to keep the really stupid around.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 20, 2014)

Shame, eh?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 20, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> .....


THAT'S CRAZY!!!


----------

